# I've lost my cube.



## Grzegorz (Apr 9, 2010)

I have three cubes: a shitty 3x3, a rubiks brand 4x4, and a lubed rubiks brand 3x3. I loved the last one.

Now i have 2, i lost my rubiks 3x3 at school, and it probably won't come back.

I'll just buy a new one, but i had abraden my old one, which has cost a lot of effort.

Have you ever lost a cube?


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool story bro 
No


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear youve lost your cube, and ive never lost one of mine.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I have broken one by accident but not lost.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 9, 2010)

This is what this thread is for -> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11425


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


>



Ima be crude here, but: Lets not hope its a floater.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

I have lost a stopwatch before, but not a cube. I found that one.

I lost a tile for my meffert's megaminx. I found that one too.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 9, 2010)

About a month ago my Mom took all of my cubes away, becuase m grades weren't good
I managed to hide some of the good cubes from her (things like the v5)

Anyway she lost all of those cubes


----------



## kunz (Apr 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> About a month ago my Mom took all of my cubes away, becuase m grades weren't good
> I managed to hide some of the good cubes from her (things like the v5)
> 
> Anyway she lost all of those cubes



that sucks XD

ive never lost a cube, ive broken a keychain cube but thats about it for lost cubes


----------



## tfray94 (Apr 9, 2010)

i've never lost a cube but my friend got mad that he couldn't solve my storebought and threw it to the ground and it broke, my other friend got mad that he couldn't solve my keychain cube and threw it to the ground and it broke. this was before i got into speedcubing but i was still pretty upset


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> About a month ago my Mom took all of my cubes away, becuase m grades weren't good
> I managed to hide some of the good cubes from her (things like the v5)
> 
> Anyway she lost all of those cubes



She should have to pay for them. I would :fp her if she did that to me. she has taken mine away before too.


----------



## (X) (Apr 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > About a month ago my Mom took all of my cubes away, becuase m grades weren't good
> ...



Do what ?!?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

Pointless thread?


----------



## valcris2021 (Apr 9, 2010)

My Eastsheen 2x2 is currently MIA, hoping I find it soon.


----------



## Owen (Apr 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> About a month ago my Mom took all of my cubes away, becuase m grades weren't good
> I managed to hide some of the good cubes from her (things like the v5)
> 
> Anyway she lost all of those cubes



I keep a keychain cube hidden in case that happens.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > About a month ago my Mom took all of my cubes away, becuase m grades weren't good
> ...



Mucklowd's mom took your cubes away?


----------



## dada222 (Apr 9, 2010)

(X) said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



:fp

obv.


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > About a month ago my Mom took all of my cubes away, becuase m grades weren't good
> ...



And you should pay your mom for the food you ate (every) night and the clothes that were on your back and the roof over your head.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...


I say the same, but how did she lose them?? Shouldn't they stay in the house and house ONLY?


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe she "lost" them so he might stop cubing...


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've come close to losing one.. but I can't count the numerous times I lent a cube to someone at school and got it confiscated.. -_-


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 10, 2010)

I lost my very first speedcube (a Glow-in-the-Dark C4Y, it wasn't very good).


----------

